# I could use some support.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Next Monday I'll be going in for eye surgery. My eye doctor and the surgeon both relate that cataract surgery is quite "quick and easy." I'm sure from their standpoint it is routine, after all, the scalpel isn't going into their eye.

Many times on this forum there have been members and their spouses that are going in for major medical procedures. And my surgery is going to take about 15 minutes, total. The problem that I face is that this isn't just setting a broken bone, but actually having to watch my own procedure. There won't be any calming meds or relaxation injections, just toughing it out.

The one thing I have learned is that any procedure of the eyes seems to spook people more than simple stitches in their leg. And truth be told, this biker has been shaking like a little girl trying to brace myself for next Monday.

Now, I'm not going to die, but I'm amazed at my lack of resolve. I would appreciate your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I cant do eyes. Only thing that makes me squeamish. I hear its relatively simple though. Best of luck to you. Maybe when it's done ask the doc for an eye patch. Eye patches are tight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@Sasquatch, as for an eye patch, I get a big ugly bandage for a week or two. You don't get the "pirate patch" until after some good solid healing.

As for the "eye squeamish" thoughts, it comes and goes for me. Sometimes I'm solid, other times I wake myself up in a panic. As for all these routine procedure assurances, none of the doctors' comments have really been comforting. And this "no pacification" thing is going to make it even worse.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

My wife had both eyes done a month apart. She came though it fine, but said it was a little wierd. She glad she did it.
You will come though fine good sir 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep the faith, you will do fine.......


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Smoke an extra-extra large joint before the procedure. That should help with your anxieties.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Tourist: *

Over the past 40 years I have had four cornea transplants and a few years ago cataract surgery on both eyes. I can tell you for a fact there is no pain or any discomfort in having eye surgery. There is no risk. Cataract surgery takes three minutes.

However, with that having been said I do recall one exception. When I was about 30 I had my first cornea graft. It was an experimental surgery at that time. I was to be locked up in a research hospital in New Orleans for TEN days so I could be a guinea pig in their classroom for eye surgeons. Today they only keep you for an hour before sending you home. Anyway, as the anesthesia was wearing off I got up to go to the bathroom and stumped my toe on the foot of the steel bed I was In. I can still feel the pain!

Good luck and enjoy the ride!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Had both of mine done about 15 years ago.
It's a piece of cake, and after a few weeks you will be amazed at hhow good you can see.
All my life I was near sighted, and needed glasses. Since the lens implants, the only glasses I need are the cheap drug store reading glasses.

I went from 20/400 vision to 20/15 in my left eye and 20/20 in my right.

Do it. Don't worry, millions of people have done this. And don't worry - you won't see or feel a thing. They numb up the eye real good, and the lights shining in your eye blocks any vision.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks, guys, I needed some encouragement.

Considering our ages, my wife and I have never had any form of eye surgery. So far it's just been vision checks and glasses. When I had a slight tear in my retina, my eye doctor sealed it from the inside while I was out like a light. The use of his laser is what started the cataract. He told me I would need surgery in about two years, and he was dead on.

The stumbling block for me is that I will be wide awake for this procedure. I'm glad to know it will be simple, short and painless. I appreciate your support.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m serious about the joint. Years ago I had a steel sliver removed from my eye while overseas by a local eye doctor in Sri Lanka. I was wide awake and my head was placed in a frame to prevent movement. My eye was numbed up but I could see clearly the needle the doctor stuck into my eye to get the splinter. I felt no pain but I was seriously freaked out over the whole thing. The procedure was nothing. The anxiety and worry was everything. I feel your pain, brother.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm praying for you brother @The Tourist

And I second @Sasquatch about the eye patch. We are coming up on International Talk Like a Pirate Day (Sept 19) and having an eye patch would be way cool. 







International Talk Like A Pirate Day ? Sept. 19, every year since 2002

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Talk_Like_a_Pirate_Day


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Pain, you guys wanna talk about pain?

When I was 25 I was diagnosed with a rare genetic eye disease that was causing my eyes to bulge out of my head to the verge of popping. Of course this could be seen only by an Opthalmologist.

At that time they only knew three things about it: Only about 10,000 people on earth had it; Only males got it; and they got it just prior to puberty. 
As horney as I was at that time, and being told I was about to go through puberty, I was more afraid of screwing myself to death than going blind!

Anyway, back to the pain. The only thing they could do was put me in ever changing hard contact lenses to push the eye back down until a cure could be perfected. I got new lenses every three months as the eyes changed shape. On one such visit the Doctor said "This is the most adverse reaction to mini-skirts I have ever seen."

Like a fool, I went home and told my jealous wife. She wouldn't believe it was a joke. I tell Ya, there was the Devil to pay that night!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just tough it up !. Think of all the soldiers that undergo extreme pain and discomfort to keep us all safe. You can do it. It will make you stronger. ( This is how I get through the dentist visits)


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Get out there and do something different this weekend. Husband has had... maybe six eye surgeries. Cataracts were by far the easiest.

Seriously, think of something fun to do. Put the missus in the truck and go for an excursion out in the hinterlands. Do it again next weekend and you'll be surprised to *see* what you missed!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you've done the research on the doc, have faith. Three years ago I faced 10 -11 hours on the table for my back. Ended up being 12-1/2 hours. Fortunately the doctor kept my wife informed every couple of hours and told her it was going to run longer than expected, but I was doing fine. Fortunately I slept for the next 3 days. Have faith, it'll be fine. Mine turned out just as the surgeon predicted.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

About 55+ years ago I ended up in the hospital for removal of assorted trash and steel fragments from my face and left eye.
They went after the crap in my eye first, clamped my head in a vise of sorts then clamped my eyelid back like a Arby curly fry.
I WAS TERRIFIED!
While in my drug induced stupor, my mind pulled a white sheet over what I perceived as the surgeon coming down on me with a meat cleaver.
After they did the eye they put me out for the rest of the party.
I have a cataract in my right eye now for 10 years +, it has not enlarged at all, hopefully I will never have to have it removed.
But with the experience of the emergency surgery i had , I say, hang in there it will be OK.
Pretty much routine today.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have been doing cataract surgery so long it just routine .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Next Monday I'll be going in for eye surgery. My eye doctor and the surgeon both relate that cataract surgery is quite "quick and easy." I'm sure from their standpoint it is routine, after all, the scalpel isn't going into their eye.
> 
> Many times on this forum there have been members and their spouses that are going in for major medical procedures. And my surgery is going to take about 15 minutes, total. The problem that I face is that this isn't just setting a broken bone, but actually having to watch my own procedure. There won't be any calming meds or relaxation injections, just toughing it out.
> 
> ...


TOURIST, . . . STOP, . . . NOW !!!!

What I'm going to tell you probably will not amount to a hill of beans, . . . but if my son had the information, . . . he would not be in the pain he is in right now.

He went in for "routine" surgery on his eyes, . . . I even drove him there, . . . with a bad feeling that I could not identify or control. Would love to have thad day to do over again.

His mother, . . . my wife, . . . has a serious problem with "dry eye syndrome", . . . has to use eye drops anywhere from 5 to 25 times a day, . . . and now my son also has to do the same.

His doctor said if he had known about my wife's malady, . . . he would not have performed the surgery, . . . and my son would have just toughed it out with his glasses the rest of his life.

I think his proceedure is called Lasix, . . . but just to be on the safe side, check with other family members, . . . and the ol doc. Won't take any time, . . . and won't hurt to ask.

Meantime, . . . yer on the prayer list my friend.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up for you...and dittos what has been said. You will do great.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Dad is in his 80's and had both eyes done about a month apart last year. One hour in and out, No worries. He said it was amazing to see clearly again and didn't know why he waited so long. He says he can see the young ladies real good now, he just doesn't have the stamina to catch one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, guys. I think the issue is "eyes." I've talked to a few other guys, and there's something spooky about a doctor cutting on your eye. And as I've told some of you, there isn't a real "calming medication" for this. My doctor said that they give you something like "twilight" to ease your jitters, but I'll be happy when the whole thing is done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is my conclusion that in the whole scope of the medical world, an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Cornea is not much different than an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Perineum...:vs_smile:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I can understand why you are nervous about your eyes. Maybe you could speak with your doctor and ask about the procedure beforehand. 

You will be fine..... good luck!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@The Tourist When I hit 40 they gave me reading glasses. When I hit 50, it was bi-focals. So I figured 60 would be tri-focals. Nope. Surgery. Now I'm back to just reading glasses.

I've had surgery on both eyes now. Just like you described, it was easy and painless. You'll be fine and it will pass quicker than you think. Still, I'll send a prayer your way.

The second issue I had was a hole in the back of the retina. It was caught very early on. They inserted a bubble(?) and I had to sit for 3 months with my head down. The bubble had to stay in the hole until it healed. My wife rented on of those portable massage chair where you put your face in a hole. I say early on because the doctor told me that others have had to do this for 6-12 months. 3 months drove me up a wall so I can't even imagine having to do this for an entire year.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You're gonna be fine. Prayers for you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Recently, a buddy went blind in one eye. He said it was like a cloud forming in his eye until total darkness. Turns out, a vessel leaked. The doctor emptied the fluid, repaired the vessel and refilled the eyeball with a saline solution. My buddy was awake the whole time. He was nervous about it but made it through by cracking jokes during the procedure. He experiences absolutely no pain but as everyone has already said, the mere notion of someone messing with the eye is uncomfortable on its own.

You'll be OK.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

When I first got contacts, the optician said getting used to contacts is usually easier for women, because we put on eye make-up a lot of the time. I think it's probably true.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

We will be praying for you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Thank you, guys. I think the issue is "eyes." I've talked to a few other guys, and there's something spooky about a doctor cutting on your eye. And as I've told some of you, there isn't a real "calming medication" for this. My doctor said that they give you something like "twilight" to ease your jitters, but I'll be happy when the whole thing is done.


IMHO, there is no way to be relaxed and casual, when it is your eye that is being worked on. Every time that I get my pupils dilated, the doctor has to hold my eye open, with their fingers. 
I get a reflex response when something looks like it is headed right for my eye; and I blink hard. And that is mild anxiety, compared to having the eye cut on. So, it is understandable for you to be nervous.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is my conclusion that in the whole scope of the medical world, an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Cornea is not much different than an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Perineum...:vs_smile:


I once had an old drinking buddy of mine (I know, go figure) and he was describing at the joint we hung out at how he had to go in and have a procedure done that included inserting what is basically a Rooter Rooter device up his pee hole. A bar full of bikers, street toughs, criminals, and longshoremen suddenly went pale, groaned, and reached for their nether regions as if to stop their pain. They were begging him to stop talking and ordering more booze. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I cannot wait until it's over. I've been jumpy all week, and it's a good thing I had friends who put up with my phone calls. But I've been hearing the same thing now for several days--that being this is a routine procedure of a very short duration. They are going to "numb me up" a bit, but lots of people just gut it out.

Now, I've had innumerable appointments and minor surgeries. I'm probably getting punch drunk. Then again, there's the "age factor." If improving my vision is the goal, who am I to complain? Of course my youthful 20/20 vision is going to need a sprucing up a bit.

And as I stated, my wife and I have not had serious operations. All of mine were minor events, done in a doctor's office. In fact, my current doctor has his own operatory rooms, and I've been there.

I do appreciate the comments, it's helps more than you guys (and one gal) know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I cannot wait until it's over. I've been jumpy all week, and it's a good thing I had friends who put up with my phone calls. But I've been hearing the same thing now for several days--that being this is a routine procedure of a very short duration. They are going to "numb me up" a bit, but lots of people just gut it out.
> 
> Now, I've had innumerable appointments and minor surgeries. I'm probably getting punch drunk. Then again, there's the "age factor." If improving my vision is the goal, who am I to complain? Of course my youthful 20/20 vision is going to need a sprucing up a bit.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine.

But just in case, nothing wrong with a back up plan. I'd personally go with a German Shepherd...

https://www.guidedogs.com/get-a-guide-dog/apply


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You can always count on Slippy to be a ray of sunshine.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Your in our prayers


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prayers included and I agree with the consensus you will be better and fine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lit a candle for you at church today. :angel:



> O St Lucy, you preferred to let your eyes be torn out instead of denying the faith and defiling your soul; and God, through an extraordinary miracle, replaced them with another pair of sound and perfect eyes to reward your virtue and faith, appointing you as the protectress against eye diseases. I come to you for prayers to protect this one's eyesight and to heal his eyes.
> 
> O St Lucy, pray to God to preserve the light of his eyes so that he may see the beauties of creation, the glow of the sun, the colour of the flowers and the smile of children.
> 
> ...


Pax Christi


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

From about 2hrs north, God speed in your medical journey today. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Annie*, thank you for the prayers. I'm getting ready now to leave and see my eye doctor. My guess is that I won't be typing for a few days. I hope we get some humorous anecdotes out of the experience or else it's a waste of time!

I'll give you folks all the dirt when I can sit up and take nourishment...


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I expect to see The Tourist posting by this evening, tomorrow morning at the latest. You?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I don't think "The Tourist" is going to be 'seeing' much of anything. They give you some kind of 'mood stabilizers' and you pretty much go on a long nod.

But, Marica, if you have money riding on this, I'll force myself to post and we can split the winnings...


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I don't think "The Tourist" is going to be 'seeing' much of anything. They give you some kind of 'mood stabilizers' and you pretty much go on a long nod.
> 
> But, Marica, if you have money riding on this, I'll force myself to post and we can split the winnings...


I have no money on this. Just faith. When John had his cataract surgery, he came home in the afternoon, looked out the window, and said, "That house is blue? I thought it was grey." Whole new world to see. Good luck!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Marica*, due to my well known vast amount of courage, I shall be hiding under my bed for a few days until I stop shaking. As a knife sharpener I am pretty good at holding edged tools, but not real fond of having them used on me!

I've had guys in the forum tell me that having stitches in an arm or leg is nothing. But work on their eyes is pretty traumatic. I'm going to ask for the "twilight" and just sleep through the procedure.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Quite a few of my old pals have had cataract sugery with only one who had problems. His cataract was old and dried out and it shattred when they tried to take it out. Needing another guy to dig out the shards. It was not pleasant...so they gave him stong pain pills which caused him to fall off a ladder and break his arm. That guy always has odd things happen to him. He got stuck in the belly by a cajun using a long screwdriver in a road rage inciden which probably saved his life since when they were patching up his tummy they noticed he had colon cancer. They took out his colon and gave him a poo poo bag for a while but now hes fairly normal healthwise. Just awaiting the next crisis.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You should offer to sharpen the scalpel to make sure it doesn’t leave a jagged wound. You want it to cut, not tear.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is my conclusion that in the whole scope of the medical world, an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Cornea is not much different than an extremely sharp cutting instrument near the Perineum...:vs_smile:


Well as we was taught..slipping the nice old Doc a couple of hunrded can get a few extra stitches for the taint. Not sure it works on eyes too..but maybe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You'll be fine.
> 
> But just in case, nothing wrong with a back up plan. I'd personally go with a German Shepherd...
> 
> https://www.guidedogs.com/get-a-guide-dog/apply


Could remind a person of the sad old story of the blind guy with a seeing eye dog. The dog hiked his leg and peed on the poor guy at a traffic light and the guy pulled out a treat and gave him one. A bystander say.."Hey whats up the dog went peed on you and now he gets a treat?" The blind guy said.."Yes I know I am just trying to find his mouth so I will know the right end to kick his ass."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it's 5:15PM here, and I just got up. Oy, vey, walking is like a whole new experience!

I have better peripheral vision, but my left side is a tad "wavy." I found out that this was not a normal operation. The healing will take about a month, and I have those four sutures in my eye yet. No gym for a week, and then I'll be joining a girls' fitness class. That, and I'm not allowed to bend over for long periods of time.

But, on the bright side, I can have all the butterscotch pudding I want!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

What was the surgery? As I mentioned, my husband has had multiple eye surgeries including those of a detached retina (with the gas bubble insertion), a couple to put in stints to lower the optic pressure, cataracts, and PRP. What was teh condition for which you were treated?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, it's 5:15PM here, and I just got up. Oy, vey, walking is like a whole new experience!
> 
> I have better peripheral vision, but my left side is a tad "wavy." I found out that this was not a normal operation. The healing will take about a month, and I have those four sutures in my eye yet. No gym for a week, and then I'll be joining a girls' fitness class. That, and I'm not allowed to bend over for long periods of time.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I can have all the butterscotch pudding I want!


Praise the Lord. Sounds like all went well. Prayers for quick and complete healing continue.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> Praise the Lord. Sounds like all went well. Prayers for quick and complete healing continue.


Pardon me but the Good Lord Almighty had nuthing to do with things.

The Good Lord gave you free will. Get your shit together, Tourist.


----------

